

Is it time to Occupy Android? - amayne
https://plus.google.com/u/0/103263839307540915364/posts/RHcuV2AoAtH

======
amdev
Self proclaimed Apple fan here. Apple's App Store revenue is a drop in the
bucket. I don't think that's the reason iOS5 is on the 3GS. iOS5 is on the 3GS
because it's Apple's low end phone and still available for sale. It has to run
iOS5 so folks can use their new software incentives to sell the phone itself
(i.e. iCloud).

------
YooLi
Agree with everything with one small nitpick:

 _"Leaked sales figures have it [Kindle Fire] outselling the iPad right now."_

Not technically correct. The 'leaked sales figures' was a supposed internal
screen shot showing 250k preorders over the first 5 days. What people did was
use the same rate until Nov. 15th to extrapolate the mythical 2.5M preorders.
Probably not going to happen.

The original iPad had 300k pre-orders to a market that didn't exist, and the
iPad 2 wasn't available as a pre-order, but did sell close to 1M over the
opening weekend.

------
lawtguy
I don't know about the internal structure of Apple vs. Android handset
manifacturers, but from the outside, they seem to treat their respective OSes
very differently. Apple treats iOS the same as Mac OS: It will run on any
compatible device that meets the minimum requirements.

For Android handset makers, they treat Android as the firmware for the device
they are making. When they start on the firmware, they take the version of
Android that they want, write the HAL, and then add their special stuff plus
any carrier related crap they've agreed to. Once you're not selling that
device any more, why would you bother to update the firmware? Users (and maybe
Google) want to Android to be like iOS, but the handset makers are treating it
the same way they treated their old internal phone OSes.

